# How did it go?



## artimedoros49

Hello,

In asking “how something went”, ie, a holiday, weekend, Christmas, Easter, etc., are any of the below correct? For example: _How did your holiday in France go?_

Jak šla vaše dovolená ve Francii?
Jaká byla vaše dovolená ve Francii?
Jak proběhla vaše dovolená ve Francii?

Thank you


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, artimedoros 49, Jaká byla vaše dovolená ve Francii? or Jakou jste měli dovolenou ve Francii? or Jak jste si užili dovolenou ve Francii?


----------



## Mori.cze

Hello,

The second and third option are both OK rather formal possibilities, the first one, however, sounds wrong to me. There is no apparent error, just kind of an unnatural sound (I would use past tense of "jít" only in the unformal construction "jak to šlo?" in this sense).

To improve you can remove the pronoun "vaše"

-- Jaká byla dovolená ve Francii?
-- Jak proběhla dovolená ve Francii?
I prefer the former of these options, it sounds more natural.

Optionally you can ask something along the lines of "Líbilo se vám ve Francii?/užili jste si dovolenou?"
or (informally) simply "Jak bylo ve Francii?"

... and with "šla" I can offer "Jak vám vyšla dovolená?"


----------



## artimedoros49

My thanks to you both.


----------

